# [ANZEIGE] Huawei Black Deals bei NBB: 15 Prozent auf Huawei-Geräte, u. a. MateBook D 15 + Freebuds 3 für 548,43 Euro - Bestpreis!



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Huawei Black Deals bei NBB: 15 Prozent auf Huawei-Geräte, u. a. MateBook D 15 + Freebuds 3 für 548,43 Euro - Bestpreis!*

						Nur noch heute sind ausgewählte Huawei-Notebooks und -Tablets 15 Prozent günstiger bei Notebooksbilliger zu haben. Im Rahmen der Huawei Black Week ist unter anderem das Huawei MateBook D 15 mit 15,6-Zoll-IPS-Display für nur 548,43 Euro zu bekommen. Die besten Angebote der Huawei Black Week bei Notebooksbilliger gibt es hier im Detail. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Huawei Black Deals bei NBB: 15 Prozent auf Huawei-Geräte, u. a. MateBook D 15 + Freebuds 3 für 548,43 Euro - Bestpreis!*


----------

